
Magic Leap Raises $793.5M Round From Alibaba, Warner Brothers, and Others - mrdrozdov
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/magic-leap-raises-the-biggest-c-round-in-venture-history/
======
ChuckMcM
That is pretty astonishing. So 500M before 793M now, that is over 1.3B$
raised. So the only "exit" that makes sense is an IPO with at least a $5B
valuation? It will be interesting to watch that is certain.

------
thoughtpalette
Previous discussion/more comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11019232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11019232)
(techcrunch article)

